# How many ex-pats ?



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi there !
I have been doing some online research into ex-pats living in Central Portugal and it seems the areas around Castello Branco are popular , I was just wondering if anyone has any idea of actually how many there are ? just a ball park figure maybe !

Thanks


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

It's hard to say a number, but there is a large number of expats, many seek this region to be quieter, cheaper and with a higher quality of life, if you know of a county or specific location may be easier to learn.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Pablo 
Thanks for the response , I am thinking of the areas between Castello Branco and fundao , for example Sobriera Formosa ,Oliveras,Alcains . Lousa , Alpedrinha !

It Seems that many people want to be closer to the coast but this is such a beautiful area with it's rivers ,lakes and natural parks ! just wondering how many people have actually gone that little bit further ?

Thanks


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We are not near the area you mention but you will soon find other Brits about and it's hard not to miss them. The markets or LIDL seem to be where we see most.

Krystyna


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in Cernache Bonjardim that belongs to the district of Castelo Branco and is 10 km from one of the largest artificial lakes in the Iberian peninsula, in Zêzere, this region is also included in the largest patch of pine in Europe, to the side that relates stone has over the landscape. 

Here you can find about 30-50 expats in 4000 inhabitants and is fairly easy to find them Pub in's Village throughout the week, many even have done here investment, for example Jason Vale the famous Juice Master, British, made ​​here your retreat juice and there are some projects of Dutch cottages with agricultural production quite successfully.


----------

